# ¿El programa de control de máquinas CNC kcam4 está obsoleto?



## dasandoval (Ene 12, 2016)

Alguien sabe si el programa Kcam4 de Kellyware sigue soportándose por el fabricante.
¿Es compatible con windows 7, 8 o 10? 
La versión de prueba de la página oficial del programa me da algunos fallos en XP y en 7 en W10 no la he podido hacer funcionar, y no sé si es debido a que ya no se soporta el SW o que estoy haciendo algo mal.
Muchas Gracias por anticipado.
David ...


----------



## jalva (Abr 20, 2016)

perdón por lo obvio... Ni ejecutándola en modo administrador o compatibilidad xp sp3 ...?


----------

